# My new experimental film



## PhoebeJaspe (Apr 17, 2011)

Hi all,


Here is my new experimental short film:





Please let me know what you think, all criticism are welcome.

And if you guys have your own films, post away. I'll check it out.

Thanks,
Phoebe


----------



## SuperDevastation (Jun 7, 2010)

It's hard to understand much of what the English voice is saying, also he forgot misandry.


----------



## kudi (Sep 27, 2011)

I like that its visually interesting. I had the same issue understanding the narrator in some parts, maybe add some subtitles or making sure they say the words more clearly? This my be reason why I couldn't connect with it as much. As far as criticism, I lack understanding of short film, so I'm critiquing it like as if it were a feature. I did not get what the main problem connecting the story was and as a result what his goal was. I couldn'tconnect with the character, I didn't find any reason to empathize with him or reason why I should care, he felt like a stranger all the way through.


----------



## PhoebeJaspe (Apr 17, 2011)

SuperDevastation said:


> It's hard to understand much of what the English voice is saying, also he forgot misandry.


Yeah, his accent is Yorkshire English, so it is a bit difficult to understand in an international sense... If there is misogyny, there will be misandry. I didn't write that part, an infp male did, so I don't know what to say.

Thanks for watching.


----------



## PhoebeJaspe (Apr 17, 2011)

kudi said:


> I like that its visually interesting. I had the same issue understanding the narrator in some parts, maybe add some subtitles or making sure they say the words more clearly? This my be reason why I couldn't connect with it as much. As far as criticism, I lack understanding of short film, so I'm critiquing it like as if it were a feature. I did not get what the main problem connecting the story was and as a result what his goal was. I couldn'tconnect with the character, I didn't find any reason to empathize with him or reason why I should care, he felt like a stranger all the way through.


Yes, I understand that he lacks clarity in his accent... he's from Sheffield, a small town up north in England. I couldn't afford a voice actor with an RP English accent.

I would have done it though, but I didn't choose a female actor in this role.

It's experimental film, so there's not going to be meaning if you think there is none. It's more like getting the audience to participate instead of making the audience passive. Maybe the character doesn't have a goal? And the film is not there to manipulate, so I'm glad that worked.

But, I shall be doing a psycho-drama/ comedy soon with a linear narrative and structure, so it'll be more understandable in that genre.

Thanks for watching.


----------



## smallpeas (Oct 17, 2012)

@PhoebeJaspe: Hiya. So, what camera did you use here? 5D?
You got some really great night exposure. :happy:
EF (or EF-S) lenses?


I think I read you wrote in another thread that you're an aspiring cinematographer. Are you studying Film now? Grad or undergrad?

You did some really nice center-point shots with the actor & geometric structures after the 6-minute mark. Is that indicative of your style? (I like Rhythm/Pattern myself.) Or just going with the environment? That's good instinct if the latter.


Getting into details:
How are you doing your handhelds: Shoulder Rig? Stabilizer?
Makeshift dolly for your 5:35 shot? (The same clothes trolley(?) you use with the actor a little after?)
Is that the Matte Box I see a the bottom of the frame there? 

I could go on, but if you want to talk shop, tips, tricks, let me know! 
Good effort! Keep it up!


----------



## PhoebeJaspe (Apr 17, 2011)

smallpeas said:


> @_PhoebeJaspe_: Hiya. So, what camera did you use here? 5D?
> You got some really great night exposure. :happy:
> EF (or EF-S) lenses?
> 
> ...


Hey. 
Thanks! I used a Canon XF100 to film this and most of the shots are unedited. I wished I edited the colour of the film though, most of the shots were kept raw... Need to play with DaVinci Resolve some time. 

Canon XF100 is mainly used for documentary style of films. I'm happy that you said it looked like 5D Mark I-III shots, was going to buy that camera, it was a similar price to the Canon XF100, but I decided I didn't want a DSLR.

Unfortunately, I can't change the lens for my xf100... that's a disadvantage. So it's just built-in lens, but there are wide angle/ fish eye lens adapter I could use.

I'm currently studying film and media production in university, undergrad... hoping to get my degree and start working in a film production company! Yourself?

I love the one point perspective shots! It's inspired by Stanley Kubrick's style of cinematography, it just looks so clean and nice. Man-made environments are so measured.

I didn't use any rigs for the shot, I arranged a tripod on top of a bellman's cart next to Emirates Palace Hotel and just pushed it forward slowly, just for some experimental fun. 

But, I'm currently working on an MArt Project which I will be using a 5D and a shoulder rig, my friend will be teaching me how to use the rig, never used a rig before, quite excited!

Sure, sharing is caring! Are you a film maker as well? 

Thanks for your time.


----------



## smallpeas (Oct 17, 2012)

PhoebeJaspe said:


> Hey.
> 
> I love the one point perspective shots! It's inspired by Stanley Kubrick's style of cinematography, it just looks so clean and nice. Man-made environments are so measured.
> [...]
> ...


XF100. Ah. ENG-style. Lightweight. Seems similar to Sony EX3/F3. Fixed lens. Got ya. Fish-eye adapter, I see it. 

I guessed 5D/7D because it seemed like some kind of very lightweight camera that can do good night exposure. Nice exposure! No grain, no noise. You used the right settings!


Good find with the Bellman's cart. I personally love seeing DIY tools in production. I always think it super clever & super industrious whatever people can figure out to get a job done. Dollies for instance, I've known DPs who make their own doorway dollies out of covered plywood, skateboard wheels, & PVC pipe as track. You'll get fewer bumps with leveled track. :wink:


One tip: think about carrying a sandbag or ankle weight around with you. For shots on the ground, you can use the bag under the camera as a stabilizer/shock absorber. On dollies, you can throw the bag on the tripod for stability. For handhelds (with rig), you can use the ankle weight as a counterbalance for any front heaviness. You can also use it as a cushion for your body against the ground.


And one note: keep an eye on leveling in your shots. The crossing lines in a composition when not horizontal/vertical can give a canted feel. Even when not intended. --The eye gets drawn to those lines. e.g. Your later center-point shots are perfectly aligned. Compare with your 1:44 shot of the subject foregrounding the bridge. (I recognize you may have intended a disorienting feel there. I'm just guessing someone who likes Kubrickesque center-point perspective, edge framing, clean lines like you do isn't big on canted angles. )

Shoulder rigs & changeable lenses. You're gonna have fun!! Handheld is a workout. :kitteh:
Is the rig more Mantis style or shoulder-body stabilizer style? Some rigs are easier to use than others.
Hope the new shoot goes well! 


Any favorite cinematographers?


----------

